# Max old dog that had a stoke



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/54747-prayers-please-max.html

My friend Olga phoned me today to say Max has gone to the bridge he would have been 16 years old next month read his story to see how well he did.

He is now there with my naughty Charlie girl this photo was taken a couple of months ago

Max on the left they both look so happy.

RIP Maxy


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your friends loss of Max. Our prayers go out to the family for their loss. Rest in Peace dear boy.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Max and Charlie. Praying for peace and comfort for you and your friend.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a sweet old boy. I'm so sorry for your friend Olga's loss. That's so sad. ....Max have a good play with Charlie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Laura* said:


> What a sweet old boy. I'm so sorry for your friend Olga's loss. That's so sad. ....Max have a good play with Charlie


Thanks Max loved Charlie and Charlie loved Max at least they are together now


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweet Max. Heaven is a sweeter place with both Max and Charlie there. Condolences to your friend.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your friends loss of beautiful Max.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Please extend my condolences to your friend, Olga, on her loss of Max.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry that your friend lost her old beauty, Max. I'll bet his reunion with Charlie girl was very touching....now they're both members of the angel pack of beloved pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

I am so very sorry to read about Max and know that he and Charlie are together at the bridge.

I will put Max on the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your friends loss of sweet Max. I know Charlie was there to hug him.

Run free sweet Max, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh Maggie, I remember when Max had his stroke, and also the good updates on him, but sad to read that he has now gone to the bridge. Please pass our condolences to Olga

Run free Max


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your friend's loss of her sweet Max. My thoughts and prayers go out to her and her family.

Great picture of Max and Charlie, they look so very happy. I hope you find peace knowing they are together again.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Max. He looks like such a wise and gentle old boy, bless him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

R.I.P. Max. I'm sure all our golden babies were there to meet him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

They both have such sweet expressions.

My heart goes out to you and Olga.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Max and Charlie*

I went to see Olga tonight and no men present so we both had a couple of glasses of wine and had a good cry for them and plenty of hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good for you, Maggie! You both deserved it!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

fozziesmom said:


> Good for you, Maggie! You both deserved it!


 
Thanks we both needed it


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace Max


----------

